# Gun Case Foam



## drmajor (Jan 4, 2017)

Need to replace foam in a hard gun case...  Any idea where I can get some?
Mine is cubed 2.5" thick.


----------



## Skeeter XRi (Jan 7, 2017)

I had a similar issue a couple of months ago.  You can get it at craft stores but it's a little pricey.  You might try a mattress pad from the home section of your local Wally World, it seems to be the same thing at 1/3 the cost.

Good luck


----------



## Ammohoghead (Jan 7, 2017)

*Replacement foam*

Look up Andax.com, there in KS, I ordered several and the also do custom cutouts and very reasonable.


----------



## drmajor (Jan 7, 2017)

I found some at
http://www.thefoamfactory.com/packagingfoam/picknpluckcr.html

$25 for enough to do 38x15 case and some left over.


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 16, 2017)

Look on Amazon for replacement foam for Pelican cases.  Probably find one that'll work.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 20, 2017)

I use the Foam factory for my pelican rifle case. If you put the name Pelican on it, it cost 3 times as much.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 20, 2017)

I've used the Foam Factory for buying foam for camper mattresses, they're very reasonable, easy to deal with, and knowledgable.


----------

